# PROJECT: Digitizing for consevation and making publicly available defunct machine knit magazines from the 80/90's



## r3dcat

I thought it worth creating a new thread with a project title as I will be taking this on as a project and I hope to eventually have a comprehensive if not complete library of machine knit magazines from the 80's and 90's online.

Just to recap I am doing this because these mags are out of print and the remaining hard copies are getting old and yellowing/deteriorating and I thought it would be a shame if this wealth of reference material was lost.

I have uploaded these scanned/digitized magazines online for anyone interested to download for free.

This is a follow-up thread to my original thread here -> Retro 90's Machine Knit Magazines Free PDF Downloads http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-357148-1.html

I post covers with descriptions and download links for these mags on Pinterest -> https://www.pinterest.com/r3dcat/machine-knit-magazines-manuals-books/

and you can also access the collection directly on google drive here -> https://drive.google.com/folderview...VzJtOUVaVFNWRHg5SURlTnZsZXFTUHc&usp=drive_web

The collection so far (47 mags):

Machine Knit Today Magazine 1993.03
Machine Knit Today Magazine 1993.04
Machine Knit Today Magazine 1993.05
Machine Knit Today Magazine 1993.06
Machine Knit Today Magazine 1993.07
Machine Knit Today Magazine 1993.08
Machine Knit Today Magazine 1993.11
Machine Knit Today Magazine 1993.12
Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.01
Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.02
Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.04
Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.05
Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.06
Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.09
Machine Knit Today Magazine Painting Works Supplement

Machine Knitting News Magazine 1990.12
Machine Knitting News Magazine 1991.03
Machine Knitting News Magazine 1992.12
Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.01
Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.02
Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.03
Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.04
Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.05
Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.06
Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.07
Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.09
Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.10
Machine Knitting News Magazine 1994.01
Machine Knitting News Magazine 1994.02
Machine Knitting News Magazine 1994.04
Machine Knitting News Magazine 1994.06

Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.11
Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.12
Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.01
Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.02
Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.03
Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.04
Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1993.04
Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1993.09

Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.12
Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.08

Machine Knitting Monthly Magazine 1990.12
Machine Knitting Monthly Magazine 1993.03
Machine Knitting Monthly Magazine 1993.04
Machine Knitting Monthly Magazine 1993.07
Machine Knitting Monthly Magazine 1993.08
Machine Knitting Monthly Magazine 1993.10

This by the way is the full extent of my personal collection of machine knit magazines, they are all scanned now.

I will only be able to add to this collection if other machine knitters are prepared to donate or lend me missing issues.

Please look over the list of magazines and if you have any 80's or 90's missing issues/magazines that you are prepared to donate or lend me please send me a message.

Cheers & Enjoy


----------



## Anouchic

Thank you very much for your hard work.


----------



## GinB

This must have been a labor of love. It is very much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Luckyprincessuk

Thank you so much,I've been looking for a couple of these mags
Sarah x


----------



## louisianacooker

Thank you for all your hard work.


----------



## fcsltd

Wow what a lot of work, thank you so much! Are you specifically only interested in magazines? I have a lot of newsletters, workbooks, pamphlets etc given to me as part of acquiring machines over the years. I have so many I don't even know what I have anymore. Let me know if you or anyone wants these.


----------



## r3dcat

Thank you for the messages of appreciation everyone! 



fcsltd said:


> Wow what a lot of work, thank you so much! Are you specifically only interested in magazines? I have a lot of newsletters, workbooks, pamphlets etc given to me as part of acquiring machines over the years. I have so many I don't even know what I have anymore. Let me know if you or anyone wants these.


I am particularly interested in 80's and 90's defunct mags as they are a great source or relatively contemporary reference material and great technical articles, and as they are not in publication any more their is less likelihood of copyright issues involved in making them available digitally. I am happy to look at other material and make it available if it is worthwhile and not currently in publication.

Do you have any machine knitting magazines among your swag?

I notice you are in Texas, USA. I am in Melbourne, Australia. Are you ok with posting stuff to me?

Cheers
George


----------



## fcsltd

No I don't have any magazines, these are newsletters mainly from the 80's and earlier I think.


----------



## r3dcat

fcsltd said:


> No I don't have any magazines, these are newsletters mainly from the 80's and earlier I think.


How many pages roughly is each newsletter and how many newsletters roughly in total? Are they black and white or color? What kind of information is on there? Is it information that will be of interest/use to the broader machine knitting community today? If they are newsletters what group are they from?

Sorry for the string of questions but better to try to get a clearer picture of the material before you go to the trouble of sending it to me


----------



## etrnlife

fcsltd said:


> Wow what a lot of work, thank you so much! Are you specifically only interested in magazines? I have a lot of newsletters, workbooks, pamphlets etc given to me as part of acquiring machines over the years. I have so many I don't even know what I have anymore. Let me know if you or anyone wants these.


You can offer them for posting here http://machineknittingetc.com/ Just click on the upload button.


----------



## Beth Standing

Thank you, a lot of work gone into this, unfortunately I cannot open them, any idea what I am doing wrong? Xx


----------



## r3dcat

Beth Standing said:


> Would I be able to view in iPad?
> Is it possible to view these without downloading them please? xxx


Hi Beth,

You can definitely view these magazines (PDF files) on an iPad or android tablet, it was one of the main reasons I scanned them 

I should clarify something for you. Anything you view from the internet on a device at home is actually downloaded in order to view it. Whether that is a web page of photos and/or text or a PDF file. Your device's web browser just saves all your viewing content in a temporary folder called a cache. So to answer your question about viewing without downloading, technically it is not possible.

Where you have a choice is as to whether 1. you just view the PDF and let your browser's cache automatically discard it or 2. you save the PDF for later viewing. But either way whether for viewing or saving you will download the file anyway.

The easiest option for you to download the PDFs directly to your iPad is to

1. open Safari

2. go to the google drive folder link -> https://drive.google.com/folderview...VzJtOUVaVFNWRHg5SURlTnZsZXFTUHc&usp=drive_web

3. go into the folder you want and tap on the magazine you want. Google drive's web interface will try to render the file for viewing but I've noticed it doesn't render some PDFs very well and its very clunky and slow for viewing. When the magazine loads on the page you will see a menu bar at the top which includes a download button. This menu bar disappears but you can get it back by swiping up and down. You need to tap on the download button (the button is a Down Arrow with a Dash Underneath).

4. This will open another tab (page) in safari and the PDF will be downloaded and rendered properly. You can scroll through and view the magazine at this point.

5. If you want to save the PDF for later viewing on your iPad just tap anywhere on one of the pages and you will see a menu bar flash up the top of the page. On the right hand side of this menu bar you will see 2 options "open in iBooks" or "Open in ..."

6. If the only PDF viewing app you have on your iPad is "iBooks" then click on that. The "iBooks" app will open up and the PDF will be automatically saved to your iBook library for viewing any time you want.

7. There are many PDF viewing apps available in the app store you can use on your iPad. I prefer and use a free app called "SideBooks". So if you gave "SideBooks" or another PDF viewer installed that you prefer to use then instead of selecting "open in iBooks" on the menu you select "Open in ..." and a popup menu will open showing you all the PDF viewer app on your iPad and you just select the one you like. Again the selected PDF viewing app will open up and the PDF will be automatically saved to the app's library for viewing any time you want.

This is pretty much the process you would use to download and save any PDF you download through a web browser from anywhere on the internet directly on your iPad.

I hope this solves the problem for you, if not just let me know


----------



## r3dcat

Beth, I also tested the Pinterest app on iPad in case that is where you were trying to view or download the PDFs. 

I noticed when you tap on the magazine you want in the Pinterest app it takes you to the PDF link and you can download the PDF for viewing. Although I noticed while downloading the browser screen in the Pinterest app is just blank which looks like nothing is happening. If you wait long enough for the download to complete it does actually bring up the PDF to view. 

The browser interface in the Pinterest app is not the greatest viewer as it is a bit sluggish. And to save the PDF from here requires a couple of steps. Near the top left of the page is a button that is a square with a small arrow leading out of it. When you press that you get 2 option in a popup "open in Safari" and "copy link". You need to select "open in Safari" and then save as per steps 5-7 above 

Obviously browsing Pinterest on a PC or MAC and downloading from the links should not be an issue.


----------



## r3dcat

Beth another note to make. 

If you prefer to view and download the PDFs directly on your iPad from the Pinterest page rather than the google drive folder page just open up Pinterest in Safari rather than the Pinterest app and that will work better for you on the iPad.

Obviously you can also download the PDFs to your computer and then transfer them to your iPad or android tablet but that is another process, the process I have covered here is downloading directly to your iPad.


----------



## Beth Standing

Thank you so much for all your help. I have a painter coming in on Monday to paint a number of rooms so not had much time to do any knitting sewing etc, once he has gone I can get down to itxxx


----------



## r3dcat

Your welcome Beth, just let me know if you have any other problem  

Cheers 
George


----------



## aussieHC

I'm sure I have some that are not on your list and when I get a chance to start scanning will make them available. Thank you so much for your effort - it is certainly time consuming and you have quite a list there. They are all certainly worth preserving as a reference for the craft of machine knitting, even when the styles are 'dated' many of the magazines are filled with great techniques and tips to be shared.


----------



## r3dcat

aussieHC that would be fantastic! Let me know if you have any problems. I posted my scanning settings/setup here -> http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=7834630&t=357148

PS Go Aussies!  Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi Oi  hehe


----------



## r3dcat

Just a quick heads up for everyone I just got a huge donation of 80/90's machine knit mags. I've done a quick sort and this is a quick count of the numbers I will be adding

8 machine knit today magazines
11 profitable machine knitting magazines
55 modern machine knitting magazines
55 machine knitting news magazines

When I get the chance I will list the issues that are coming for your reference but anyway this will keep me busy for a while


----------



## r3dcat

I found Machine Knit Today magazine supplements on a Russian site a while ago in djvu format. Since I don't have 5 of them in hard copy at the moment to scan I just did a straight pdf conversion and uploaded them. If I come across hard copies I will re-scan them 

Added -> Machine Knit Today Magazine Cable Works Supplement
Added -> Machine Knit Today Magazine Colourful Ribberworks Supplement
Added -> Machine Knit Today Magazine Cut And Sew Guide Part 1 Supplement
Added -> Machine Knit Today Magazine Cut And Sew Guide Part 2 Supplement
Added -> Machine Knit Today Magazine Terrific Trims Supplement


----------



## r3dcat

UPDATED COLLECTION LIST

C	-	Completed Scanned & Uploaded
R	-	Uploaded but I will Re-Scan when/if hard copy is available 
P	-	Pending Scan & Upload

001	C	-	Machine Knit Today Magazine 1993.03
002	C	-	Machine Knit Today Magazine 1993.04
003	C	-	Machine Knit Today Magazine 1993.05
004	C	-	Machine Knit Today Magazine 1993.06
005	C	-	Machine Knit Today Magazine 1993.07
006	C	-	Machine Knit Today Magazine 1993.08
007	P	-	Machine Knit Today Magazine 1993.09
008	C	-	Machine Knit Today Magazine 1993.11
009	C	-	Machine Knit Today Magazine 1993.12
010	C	-	Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.01
011	C	-	Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.02
012	P	-	Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.03
013	C	-	Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.04
014	C	-	Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.05
015	C	-	Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.06
016	P	-	Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.07
017	P	-	Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.08
018	C	-	Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.09
019	P	-	Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.10
020	P	-	Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.11
021	P	-	Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.12
022	P	-	Machine Knit Today Magazine 1996.07
023	R	-	Machine Knit Today Magazine Cable Works Supplement
024	R	-	Machine Knit Today Magazine Colourful Ribberworks Supplement
025	R	-	Machine Knit Today Magazine Cut And Sew Guide Part 1 Supplement
026	R	-	Machine Knit Today Magazine Cut And Sew Guide Part 2 Supplement
027	C	-	Machine Knit Today Magazine Painting Works Supplement
028	R	-	Machine Knit Today Magazine Terrific Trims Supplement
029	C	-	Machine Knitting Monthly Magazine 1990.12
030	C	-	Machine Knitting Monthly Magazine 1993.03
031	C	-	Machine Knitting Monthly Magazine 1993.04
032	C	-	Machine Knitting Monthly Magazine 1993.07
033	C	-	Machine Knitting Monthly Magazine 1993.08
034	C	-	Machine Knitting Monthly Magazine 1993.10
035	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1988.04
036	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1988.05
037	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1988.06
038	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1988.09
039	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1988.10
040	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1989.07
041	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1989.08
042	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1989.09
043	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1989.10
044	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1989.12
045	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1990.01
046	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1990.02
047	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1990.03
048	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1990.04
049	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1990.05
050	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1990.06
051	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1990.07
052	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1990.08
053	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1990.09
054	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1990.10
055	C	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1990.12
056	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1991.01
057	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1991.02
058	C	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1991.03
059	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1991.04
060	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1991.06
061	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1991.07
062	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1991.09
063	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1991.12
064	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1992.01
065	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1992.02
066	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1992.03
067	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1992.04
068	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1992.05
069	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1992.06
070	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1992.07
071	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1992.08
072	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1992.09
073	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1992.10
074	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1992.11
075 C	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1992.12
076	C	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.01
077	C	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.02
078	C	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.03
079	C	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.04
080	C	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.05
081	C	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.06
082	C	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.07
083	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.08
084	C	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.09
085	C	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.10
086	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.11
087	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.12
088	C	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1994.01
089	C	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1994.02
090	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1994.03
091	C	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1994.04
092	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1994.05
093	C	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1994.06
094	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1994.07
095	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1994.08
096	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1994.10
097	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1994.11
098	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 1994.12
099	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 2001.05
100	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 2001.06
101	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 2001.08
102	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 2001.09
103	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 2001.10
104	P	-	Machine Knitting News Magazine 2004.05.04
105	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1987.03
106	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1987.07
107	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1987.09
108	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1988.11
109	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1989.02
110	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1989.07
111	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1989.08
112	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1989.09
113	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1989.11
114	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1989.12
115	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.01
116	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.03
117	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.04
118	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.06
119	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.07
120	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.08
121	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.09
122	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.10
123	C	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.11
124	C	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.12
125	C	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.01
126	C	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.02
127	C	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.03
128	C	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.04
129	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.05
130	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.07
131	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.08
132	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.10
133	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.11
134	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.12
135	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.01
136	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.02
137	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.03
138	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.04
139	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.05
140	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.06
141	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.07
142	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.08
143	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.09
144	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.10
145	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.11
146	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.12
147	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1993.01
148	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1993.03
149	C	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1993.04
150	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1993.06
151	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1993.07
152	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1993.08
153	C	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1993.09
154	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1993.10
155	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1993.12
156	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1994.01
157	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1994.02
158	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1994.03
159	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1994.04
160	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1994.05
161	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1994.06
162	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1994.07
163	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1994.08
164	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1994.09
165	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1994.10
166	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1994.11
167	P	-	Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1994.12
168	C	-	Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.12
169	P	-	Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.01
170	P	-	Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.05
171	P	-	Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.07
172	P	-	Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.08
173	P	-	Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.11
174	P	-	Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.12
175	P	-	Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.01
176	P	-	Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.03
177	P	-	Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.06
178	P	-	Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.07
179	C	-	Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.08
180	P	-	Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1993.02

OK, this is now an updated list of the collection. Please look over the list and if you have any missing issues you can donate or lend me let me know. 

Obviously there is no rush as it will probably take me a few months to slowly work my my through scanning and uploading all the pending mags on this list.

Anyways, there will be a steady stream of mags for all to enjoy


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Machine Knit Today Magazine 1993.09


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.03


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.07


----------



## clareskitchen

I have a pile - when I go through them I will send a summary list so you can check against you current mags, and I'll send those missing ones (from Cairns)


----------



## r3dcat

clareskitchen said:


> I have a pile - when I go through them I will send a summary list so you can check against you current mags, and I'll send those missing ones (from Cairns)


That would be fantastic and much appreciated! Thank you Clare


----------



## clareskitchen

I will get started tomorrow.
Once you are done with the 80/90's mags, would you consider the 50's-70's? I know the next wave of machine knitters in their 20's are really into the styles of patterns provided in these mags, even though the technical info is not obviously as contemporary as later mags....
Just a thought, in case you aren't flat out enough already! &#128522;


----------



## r3dcat

I think there is already a bit of 50/60's scanned machine knitting material available online and to be honest personally I don't find that older material as useful. 

This is what I had said previously on the topic in my original thread 

"I generally don't mind older books/mags going as far back as the 80's. Even if the garment styling is dated there are often interesting ideas in pattern/color/stitch/construction that can be interesting and useful, and usually the presentation of information is still in a relatively contemporary form. I see a lot of older stuff that's been scanned and made available online like 70's 60's even 50's stuff and that more often than not I don't generally find interesting or useful." 

Keep in mind that the 80/90's was the hay day of domestic machine knitting and there were well over 6 machine knitting magazines in publication at the time. Of course nearly all of them are not around any more. But still, they generated a HUGE volume of learning material. It is really this stuff I would like to focus on electronically archiving and making available. Some of these magazines went into the 2000's before closing down. 

Ideally it is these magazines of the 80/90's period like Machine Knit Today, Machine Knitting News, Modern Machine Knitting, Profitable Machine Knitting, Machine Knit America, etc I would like to archive complete from first to last issue which is a HUGE job in itself and to be honest at the end of it I think I will probably be over scanning for a while  hehe


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.08


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.10


----------



## Huckleberry

What a task. Thank you for undertaking it. I certainly appreciate it.


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.11


----------



## etrnlife

Many thanks!!!! The articles are invaluable!


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.12


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Machine Knit Today Magazine 1996.07


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.01


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.05


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.07


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.08


----------



## aussieHC

Thanks so much for your list. I've been absent from this site for a few weeks. When I get a chance, I'll compare your list to the hard copy mags I have and start scanning. I can't imagine how long it has taken you to do all of these ones - I think we all want to say a very big thank you for your effort to preserve so much useful information for this current generation of machine knitters. When I started machine knitting back in the early 1980's we couldn't have dreamt to have such a wonderful resource available to us.


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.11


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.12


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.01


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.03


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.06


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.07


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1993.02


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1987.03


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1987.07


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1987.09
added -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1988.11
added -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1989.02


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1989.07


----------



## Corubia

Thank you so much.


----------



## r3dcat

Your welcome


----------



## nurzeV

Thank You!

I wish I could contribute. No magazines; have an interesting book or two
Creative Machine Knitting is one 
http://images4-d.ravelrycache.com/uploads/falcz/310746039/0001104445_small2.jpg


----------



## r3dcat

No worries nurzeV  I would suggest be wary of reproducing books, as there is more likelihood they are copyright owned by a still active publisher and a book is more open to reprint.


----------



## texas44

Thank you r3dcat, i have found much needed info in the old magazines. Do you have a current inventory list of all the magazines you have scanned so far. I do have a few old ones that may fill in the gaps. I'd like to share as well as preserve this fountain of information. 
I would prefer NOT to download via Pinterest as I avoid social media as many others do. Thanks for help in downloading. So far it has worked with Ipad very well. 
Linda D.


----------



## r3dcat

texas44 said:


> Thank you r3dcat, i have found much needed info in the old magazines. Do you have a current inventory list of all the magazines you have scanned so far. I do have a few old ones that may fill in the gaps. I'd like to share as well as preserve this fountain of information.
> I would prefer NOT to download via Pinterest as I avoid social media as many others do. Thanks for help in downloading. So far it has worked with Ipad very well.
> Linda D.


Hi Linda,

Yes these mags are a great learning source 

I will post an updated list below for you.

You do have the choice of downloading from the Pinterest page or directly from the Google Drive page 

I don't know if I would necessarily call Pinterest a social media site, I find it an excellent source of machine knit "eye candy" covering everything from latest designer catwalk show knits, student and graduate knits, interesting knit production garments and interesting knit stitches samples development work and other cool machine knit odds and ends  If you follow some well maintained boards you get an excellent feed of current machine knit goodies. Its like having your own tailored current/up-to-date online magazine to look at. The key I found is to be very particular with what boards you choose to follow so that your feed has only the kind of things you want to look at rather than a barrage of stuff you don't.

This is my "machine knit" pinterest board and it has about 4,000 pins and 22,000 followers and growing -> https://www.pinterest.com/r3dcat/machine-knit/ There are a lot of active machine and general knitters as well as knit admirers on there! 

In terms of scanning and adding missing issues to the collection that would be fantastic and greatly appreciated. I have previously posted the software info and settings I use here -> http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=7834630&t=357148 If you don't have adobe acrobat pro 11 or have any other questions regarding scanning just private message me. Ideally I would like to maintain consistency with 300dpi clearscan output as it gives the best quality and file size results.

Cheers

George


----------



## r3dcat

UPDATED COLLECTION LIST
The collection so far (77 mags scanned and uploaded)

C - Completed Scanned & Uploaded
R - Uploaded but I will Re-Scan when/if hard copy is available
P - Pending Scan & Upload

001 C Machine Knit Today Magazine 1993.03
002 C Machine Knit Today Magazine 1993.04
003 C Machine Knit Today Magazine 1993.05
004 C Machine Knit Today Magazine 1993.06
005 C Machine Knit Today Magazine 1993.07
006 C Machine Knit Today Magazine 1993.08
007 C Machine Knit Today Magazine 1993.09
008 C Machine Knit Today Magazine 1993.11
009 C Machine Knit Today Magazine 1993.12
010 C Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.01
011 C Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.02
012 C Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.03
013 C Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.04
014 C Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.05
015 C Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.06
016 C Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.07
017 C Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.08
018 C Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.09
019 C Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.10
020 C Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.11
021 C Machine Knit Today Magazine 1994.12
022 C Machine Knit Today Magazine 1996.07
023 R Machine Knit Today Magazine Cable Works Supplement
024 R Machine Knit Today Magazine Colourful Ribberworks Supplement
025 R Machine Knit Today Magazine Cut And Sew Guide Part 1 Supplement
026 R Machine Knit Today Magazine Cut And Sew Guide Part 2 Supplement
027 C Machine Knit Today Magazine Painting Works Supplement
028 R Machine Knit Today Magazine Terrific Trims Supplement
029 C Machine Knitting Monthly Magazine 1990.12
030 C Machine Knitting Monthly Magazine 1993.03
031 C Machine Knitting Monthly Magazine 1993.04
032 C Machine Knitting Monthly Magazine 1993.07
033 C Machine Knitting Monthly Magazine 1993.08
034 C Machine Knitting Monthly Magazine 1993.10
035 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1988.04
036 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1988.05
037 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1988.06
038 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1988.09
039 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1988.10
040 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1989.07
041 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1989.08
042 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1989.09
043 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1989.10
044 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1989.12
045 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1990.01
046 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1990.02
047 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1990.03
048 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1990.04
049 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1990.05
050 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1990.06
051 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1990.07
052 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1990.08
053 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1990.09
054 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1990.10
055 C Machine Knitting News Magazine 1990.12
056 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1991.01
057 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1991.02
058 C Machine Knitting News Magazine 1991.03
059 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1991.04
060 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1991.06
061 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1991.07
062 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1991.09
063 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1991.12
064 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1992.01
065 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1992.02
066 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1992.03
067 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1992.04
068 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1992.05
069 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1992.06
070 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1992.07
071 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1992.08
072 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1992.09
073 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1992.10
074 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1992.11
075 C Machine Knitting News Magazine 1992.12
076 C Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.01
077 C Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.02
078 C Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.03
079 C Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.04
080 C Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.05
081 C Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.06
082 C Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.07
083 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.08
084 C Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.09
085 C Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.10
086 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.11
087 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1993.12
088 C Machine Knitting News Magazine 1994.01
089 C Machine Knitting News Magazine 1994.02
090 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1994.03
091 C Machine Knitting News Magazine 1994.04
092 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1994.05
093 C Machine Knitting News Magazine 1994.06
094 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1994.07
095 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1994.08
096 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1994.10
097 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1994.11
098 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 1994.12
099 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 2001.05
100 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 2001.06
101 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 2001.08
102 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 2001.09
103 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 2001.10
104 P Machine Knitting News Magazine 2004.04.05
105 C Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1987.03
106 C Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1987.07
107 C Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1987.09
108 C Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1988.11
109 C Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1989.02
110 C Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1989.07
111 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1989.08
112 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1989.09
113 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1989.11
114 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1989.12
115 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.01
116 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.03
117 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.04
118 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.06
119 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.07
120 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.08
121 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.09
122 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.10
123 C Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.11
124 C Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.12
125 C Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.01
126 C Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.02
127 C Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.03
128 C Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.04
129 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.05
130 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.07
131 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.08
132 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.10
133 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.11
134 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.12
135 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.01
136 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.02
137 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.03
138 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.04
139 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.05
140 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.06
141 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.07
142 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.08
143 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.09
144 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.10
145 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.11
146 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.12
147 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1993.01
148 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1993.03
149 C Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1993.04
150 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1993.06
151 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1993.07
152 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1993.08
153 C Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1993.09
154 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1993.10
155 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1993.12
156 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1994.01
157 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1994.02
158 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1994.03
159 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1994.04
160 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1994.05
161 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1994.06
162 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1994.07
163 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1994.08
164 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1994.09
165 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1994.10
166 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1994.11
167 P Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1994.12
168 C Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.12
169 C Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.01
170 C Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.05
171 C Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.07
172 C Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.08
173 C Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.11
174 C Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.12
175 C Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.01
176 C Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.03
177 C Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.06
178 C Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.07
179 C Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.08
180 C Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine 1993.02


----------



## r3dcat

scanned & uploaded -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1989.08
scanned & uploaded -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1989.09
scanned & uploaded -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1989.11
scanned & uploaded -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1989.12


----------



## Janewd

How do things stand regarding copyright? Certainly MKM is still a current publication.


----------



## r3dcat

Janewd said:


> How do things stand regarding copyright? Certainly MKM is still a current publication.


MKM don't publish/sell back issues older than 2008, all other mags are no longer in publication, most of these mags are 20-30+ years old and are being archived here and made freely available (no commercial gain) for conservation and community.


----------



## Janewd

Thanks for clarification.


----------



## Knitielizzie

Janewd said:


> How do things stand regarding copyright? Certainly MKM is still a current publication.


Anything that is less than 75 years old is still under copyright, even if you don't know who or which company owns the copyright.

Full explanation/guidance for Knitters and sewers was published by the Intellectual Property Rights Office earlier this year:
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/399646/Copyright_Notice_4-2015.pdf


----------



## r3dcat

Lets be realistic here people! We are talking about 20-30+ year old machine knitting magazine content which I can almost guarantee will never be reprinted commercially again. If I was reproducing this content commercially or in any kind of rewritten form I could understand a copyright holder having an issue but as it stands the content is being reproduced in its original form and context unedited and for free. If a copyright holder had any issues with this they only need to contact me to request the content be taken down but again I just don't see the sense in or likelihood of that.


----------



## r3dcat

scanned & uploaded -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.01
scanned & uploaded -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.03
scanned & uploaded -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.04
scanned & uploaded -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.06


----------



## r3dcat

scanned & uploaded -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.07
scanned & uploaded -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.08
scanned & uploaded -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.09
scanned & uploaded -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1990.10


----------



## HKelley350

Thank you does not sound sufficient enough for all of your effort!


----------



## r3dcat

Your welcome HKelley350 

scanned & uploaded -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.05
scanned & uploaded -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.07


----------



## etrnlife

Great! Issue #3 shows how to knit 3 color in a row with the ribber using 2 ply yarn and FNR or 4 ply yarn and the ladder back method. Issue #1 shows how to punch a punch card, or mark a mylar for 3 colors in a row.


----------



## r3dcat

scanned & uploaded -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.08
scanned & uploaded -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.10
scanned & uploaded -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.11


----------



## Karida

Hello.
Do you have Modern Machine Knitting Nov 1987?
I leant someone my copy MANY MOONS ago and it came back minus 1 Page!!! Page 39/40 . i don't need such a Wonderful scan as you are doing for the rest.

While I am at it. I might as well try looking for the needle in teh Haystack too.
In Modern Machine Knitting Sep 1988 there was a special offer for those of us with Electronic machines and Memory card.
It was the pattern of a Cardigan/jacket with the story of Noah's Ark. We had to send in our Memory Cards and Kntimaster uploaded the pattern.
When DAK arrived I painstakingly transferred it to DAK, but over the years (and many PCs) that is the ONLY file I have lost.
I keep asking anywhere I can think of, and so far no joy in finding anyone else who has the pattern.
If I can find how to - I will upload the picture to this forum.
Thanks in advance for anyone who tries to find this for me.


----------



## r3dcat

Hi Karida,

Unfortunately I do not have the two issues you have refereed to. The current list I have posted here includes all mags I currently have physically except for 5 Machine Knit Today Magazine Supplements which I found scanned by someone else (which I will re-scan myself when I get the physical copies). I will most likely get the mags you want down the track as I fill in missing issues from other knitters but at the moment I am working through what I have on hand. So far 94 of 180 mags are scanned and uploaded, only 86 to go  before I collect and start on another batch 

Cheers
George


----------



## EllieJean

If I may, I will quote a well known authority on machine knitting. Make of it what you will.

"I spoke to Anne Smith the editor of Machine Knitting Monthly who now owns the rights to several of those magazines - they are copyright, and even she can't reuse some of the patterns as the copyright of the photos belongs to the model or the photographer. To repring the pattern would mean reknitting and photographing the garments. Yes, people are copying things and selling them or making them available for free, but they shouldn't be. 
I also spoke to George le Warre who did the Duet magazines and worked for Madag, and he told me that any copies of the Passap model books are also illegal, as are his form program booklets and the Madag form computer booklets."


----------



## nurzeV

While this is true it is a bit unrealistic.

Machine knitting is alive and well. Publications are few. Publishers and owners of the older material we are considering need to release the copyright or make the content available (digital copies for purchase makes sense) or the information is lost. There are simply not enough copies for all who are interested and if only hard copies are sold imagine the inflation to the prices (e.g. _A Machine Knitter's Guide to Creating Fabrics: Jacquard, Lace, Intarsia, Ripple, and More_ by Lewis & Weissman).

For those of us uncomfortable with the sharing of this priceless information, we need not participate. It is for each of us to decide.


----------



## aussieHC

I agree. There is so much valuable information on interesting techniques in so many different magazines that would be a great shame to lose. Machine knitting was in its prime in the 1980's and early 1990's, there were even machine knitting courses available in technical colleges. When I returned to machine knitting a couple of years ago, local contacts painted a gloomy picture - that it had all but died out. Here in Australia we can't even buy new electronic machines locally - I have imported mine from the USA. We really need to make every effort to keep this craft alive and to distribute knowledge gained.


----------



## EllieJean

Keeping the craft alive shouldn't involve breaking copyright though, should it? Whatever we may think, those magazines will be in copyright for at least another 40-50 years. By continually breaking copyright, we are going to destroy what's left of the machine knitting industry, whether it's the designers, publishers, or those still producing magazines. Why should they produce anything new if it's just going to be copied and given away? I wouldn't be at all surprised if in another 20 years or so, there'll be no more new patterns produced. And everyone will wonder why.....


----------



## aussieHC

EllieJean said:


> Keeping the craft alive shouldn't involve breaking copyright though, should it? Whatever we may think, those magazines will be in copyright for at least another 40-50 years. By continually breaking copyright, we are going to destroy what's left of the machine knitting industry, whether it's the designers, publishers, or those still producing magazines. Why should they produce anything new if it's just going to be copied and given away? I wouldn't be at all surprised if in another 20 years or so, there'll be no more new patterns produced. And everyone will wonder why.....


I'm actually more interested in the techniques in the magazines than the patterns - most of the patterns are old and out-dated, and need changes to make them look current anyway. Existing machine knitters magazines available on newsstands don't inspire me at all - very plain patterns and few techniques of interest - I haven't continued my subscriptions. Frankly I think a copyright on machine knitting magazines of 40 - 50 yrs is totally unrealistic. Who would benefit from it when they are never reissued anyway ? I can understand when books are printed and reprints are done over the years, but this is never the case with magazines, and the information is lost to a new generation who could benefit from the knowledge passed on.

Anyway, if you look at most designs, the shapes are all variations of a standard block - even the trendy 'waterfall' design cardigan - whose was the original? There are so many variations of these now and even multiple dress making pattern companies offer at least a few of these designs - I have no idea who came up with the original.


----------



## BonnieRae

are you going to be downloading the older News & Views Magazines by Alles Hutchinson?


----------



## EllieJean

aussieHC said:


> Frankly I think a copyright on machine knitting magazines of 40 - 50 yrs is totally unrealistic.


Copyright lasts for 70 years after the date of any publication - book, magazine or pattern - or the death of the author or copyright holder. That's the law as it stands, and there's not a lot we can do about that.


----------



## aussieHC

EllieJean said:


> Copyright lasts for 70 years after the date of any publication - book, magazine or pattern - or the death of the author or copyright holder. That's the law as it stands, and there's not a lot we can do about that.


Well the owners of these copyrights should then do something about releasing the information to a new generation coming up. Just sitting on it is not going to benefit anyone but will ensure that the knowledge will not be passed on. I have done searches for some of the well known publishing companies from the 1980's and there is no information for even a contact address. If they really cared about the continuation of the craft of machine knitting then they could compile books of machine knitting techniques from several years of issues of the magazines, never mind the outdated patterns.

In fact, I can't see how they could copyright a knitting technique, because many of the techniques described did not originate as a unique, new method from those magazines.


----------



## EllieJean

aussieHC said:


> Well the owners of these copyrights should then do something about releasing the information to a new generation coming up. Just sitting on it is not going to benefit anyone but will ensure that the knowledge will not be passed on.


There could be at least a couple of reasons for that, probably more. First of all, they may not be able to afford to republish - it's not cheap. And secondly, would they actually sell any of the republished issues? Would many people pay for something that they can get for free, even if it's illegal? I doubt it. That's what I mean about all this scanning and 'sharing' destroying machine knitting.


----------



## aussieHC

EllieJean said:


> There could be at least a couple of reasons for that, probably more. First of all, they may not be able to afford to republish - it's not cheap. And secondly, would they actually sell any of the republished issues? Would many people pay for something that they can get for free, even if it's illegal? I doubt it. That's what I mean about all this scanning and 'sharing' destroying machine knitting.


It's fairly short sighted in this electronic age to only consider paper based publications and the costs involved with it. Even Amazon sells electronic versions of books, etc. that are automatically downloaded. Consideration of modern methods can considerably cut costs and there is no waste. With modern methods, seems like it would be a fairly straight forward matter to re-release old issues at a considerably lower price than producing a new issue of a magazine. This is probably the best way to go for any machine knitting publications really, because it is such a small target community.


----------



## etrnlife

EllieJean said:


> Keeping the craft alive shouldn't involve breaking copyright though, should it? Whatever we may think, those magazines will be in copyright for at least another 40-50 years. By continually breaking copyright, we are going to destroy what's left of the machine knitting industry, whether it's the designers, publishers, or those still producing magazines. Why should they produce anything new if it's just going to be copied and given away? I wouldn't be at all surprised if in another 20 years or so, there'll be no more new patterns produced. And everyone will wonder why.....


So we let articles and techniques languish for 50 more years until the copyright runs out? Do you honestly think someone is really going to reprint this material before then? Very few people are bothering to print books with how to and accompanying patterns for newbies. Susan Guagliumi is and I support her by buying and not sharing her work because it is still available.

If a book or magazine or pattern is readily available, I share where to purchase it. The drafting book I posted in another message is well over 20 years old, but readily available so I give the purchase source. A magazine that is over 20 years old I will share because it isn't available unless one wants to troll ebay for months on end. And even then it really isn't readily available because it's not in print and your getting someone's old collection.

I don't see many patterns produced because of lack of interest/education in the craft. Crafting goes through cycles and the cheap/ready made items available commercially don't help. Yes, you see people on groups like this, but overall there aren't enough people to make someone invest time and money when they won't get any in return. Making clothes and house hold items is no longer a necessity but a "fun" for those who can afford it.

Those of us who do enjoy crafting are trying to learn what we can from 40 year old magazines and 80 year olds who were in the craft in it's heyday.

There are only 3 other machine knitters within an hour from me and only one of them is more experienced than I am and I don't know as much as I'd like. The nearest dealer or source of any information is 6 hours north or east. Not easy to get to when you don't have a vehicle.

These magazines are my best resource, especially as I'm on a budget of about $900 a month.


----------



## EllieJean

aussieHC said:


> It's fairly short sighted in this electronic age to only consider paper based publications and the costs involved with it. Even Amazon sells electronic versions of books, etc. that are automatically downloaded. Consideration of modern methods can considerably cut costs and there is no waste. With modern methods, seems like it would be a fairly straight forward matter to re-release old issues at a considerably lower price than producing a new issue of a magazine. This is probably the best way to go for any machine knitting publications really, because it is such a small target community.


Unless things have changed recently, Amazon's books for the Kindle are a little different - they can't be copied and shared as they're available on one Kindle only.

Yes I agree totally with you that digitising is the way to go. However, this is something that ONLY the copyright holder can do. What I see here is someone who is lucky enough to have a vast collection of magazines. Whether we agree with it or not, scanning these magazines to 'share' is illegal. Only one magazine was purchased, and yet by 'sharing' them that one paid-for magazine is being made available to hundreds of machine knitters. How is that fair to the publisher? No wonder they've nearly all gone out of business...


----------



## etrnlife

EllieJean said:


> However, this is something that ONLY the copyright holder can do.


The copyright holder isn't going to reproduce these magazines in any way shape or form. If they were going to they would have done it long before now. Most of the copyrights are held by people now dead or companies that aren't interested in something they won't profit from in a major way. I for one will not let the information in these magazines die because it isn't financially feasible to the copyright holder to republish.

I applaud Linda Williams, Country Knitting of Maine for acquiring the copyright to loads of old materials and reproducing them knowing it won't make her rich. I fully support her and direct people to her resources often and don't share because her back issues are available.

Kathryn D.'s patterns are usually in News & Views magazine, but also on her website. I don't share her material because it's readily available.

If someone starts reproducing these older magazines, I would buy them and direct others to as well, until then I will get the information anyway I can.

Truthfully, in these particular magazines, it's more the how to information on my brand of machines that I like. Most of the patterns are sloppy and loose, requiring way to much altering to make them modern. Paisley and the goofy fair isle patterns are way out for me. The few pattern shapes I like are from 50s through 70s and obviously haven't been reprinted in all this time. They were written for older machines and I'm trying to learn to "decipher" the codes.


----------



## aussieHC

etrnlife said:


> The copyright holder isn't going to reproduce these magazines in any way shape or form. If they were going to they would have done it long before now. Most of the copyrights are held by people now dead or companies that aren't interested in something they won't profit from in a major way. I for one will not let the information in these magazines die because it isn't financially feasible to the copyright holder to republish.
> 
> I applaud Linda Williams, Country Knitting of Maine for acquiring the copyright to loads of old materials and reproducing them knowing it won't make her rich. I fully support her and direct people to her resources often and don't share because her back issues are available.
> 
> Kathryn D.'s patterns are usually in News & Views magazine, but also on her website. I don't share her material because it's readily available.
> 
> If someone starts reproducing these older magazines, I would buy them and direct others to as well, until then I will get the information anyway I can.
> 
> Truthfully, in these particular magazines, it's more the how to information on my brand of machines that I like. Most of the patterns are sloppy and loose, requiring way to much altering to make them modern. Paisley and the goofy fair isle patterns are way out for me. The few pattern shapes I like are from 50s through 70s and obviously haven't been reprinted in all this time. They were written for older machines and I'm trying to learn to "decipher" the codes.


 I agree - the techniques are valuable, and legal or not, in principle if someone sat on the copyright and let the information be lost then it would be a great shame to the craft. The fact is that by the time the copyright is outdated, the technology will probably be different and these magazines may well be of little value. I even find that now - since I have all electronic and computerised interfaces, many of the articles from 20 yrs ago that talk about punch cards are of little value to me, much less in another 50 yrs when it is 'legal' to distribute ! Even articles in the old magazines that talk about DAK are talking about very old software versions that were chunky and clumsy compared to the windows interface of DAK8, so these articles are almost irrelevant now.

:thumbup: :thumb:

The magazine publishers haven't 'nearly all gone out of business' because people have been copying magazines - this is only a very recent facility. They went out of business because some were in their 80's and had long ago retired, and also, machine knitting died out in a big way well before the yr 2000. Brother Inc. got out of the business before the yr 2000 - I spoke to a rep from Brother at an embroidery conference I attended last year, and they have no intention of getting back into producing knitting machines - why would they when they can sell embroidery machines ranging in price from $1,000 - $15,000 dollars - knitting machines are small fry to them. I just hope that new machines continue to be available for some time to come so those new to the craft still have the option of a nice new machine.


----------



## r3dcat

scanned & uploaded -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.12
scanned & uploaded -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.01
scanned & uploaded -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.02
scanned & uploaded -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.03


----------



## knitteerli

Such a lot of work,r3dcat, and stirring up such a hornet's nest regarding copyright. I have tons of magazines that never see the light of day, and if these magazines were to be republished in computer format, I would certainly buy some for my friends. But it is a shame that the only way to keep them available is considered illegal. I hope you do not incur any legal penalties for your good deed in trying to preserve these resources for the good of all machine knitters.

There is talk on the radio about artists being legally entitled to a cut every time a painting is sold on. Should this apply every time a book is resold, too? Surely once a person has sold on his creation, it is then the property of the buyer to sell at a profit or loss as they choose. The problem in this case is the copying, but if the items are no longer available for sale, how else can they be distributed? Perhaps a fee could be charged for every download, which is probably what the original distributor or that person's estate would prefer.

Pity, when all you are trying to do is a good turn for the benefit of many, that such blocks are thrown in your way.


----------



## EllieJean

r3dcat said:


> scanned & uploaded -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1991.12
> scanned & uploaded -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.01
> scanned & uploaded -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.02
> scanned & uploaded -> Modern Machine Knitting Magazine 1992.03


Well I can see I'm wasting my time here as you all seem to think that this is OK. It's not OK, but I'll just leave you to it.


----------



## Karida

If I "spam" the image of my missing pattern over the internet. Do you think the Copyright holder/designer will come out of hiding screaming "infringement"? It would be worth the payment to get the file I already aquired legally (have proof).


----------



## Knitielizzie

Have you tried to find out who designed the pattern? Machine Knitting Monthly is helpful when it comes to trying to track down a pattern, especially as you know which Magazine and issue it was in.

If the readers can't help you track down the pattern the editor might know who the designer was and have contact information for them.

You'll find contact details for Machine Knitting Monthly on their website:
http://www.machineknittingmonthly.net/index.php/contact/


----------



## nurzeV

I wonder if this is a Marcia Hauser design.


----------



## maggieandrews

The publishers of most of these magazines are still in existence.

Many of my designs are in many of those magazines.

I still hold the copyright for all of my designs whether historic or modern.
Please check none are included George Kordas. Designer.
I insure against copyright theft


----------



## nurzeV

Thank you for designing! Have you updated designs to fit current sizing? Hopefully yes. I am one of those over 60 who has grown into new sizing and none of those older magazines has a single pattern to fit me!

I am grateful for the access to these magazines for all the information on using my (new to me) knitting machine. I need paper instructions. Trying to watch a video in my knitting room is impossible (no computer and a laptop screen is simply too small).

Question. Do the publishers continue to hold the rights to the patterns they published and you authored? Or do the publishing rights revert to you? I know one contemporary publisher keeps the rights and after a year the author may independently offer their design. It is a bit off-putting as the same design is frequently repackaged into 'collections' by the publisher.


----------



## Lindamw

I think you are reading Maggies post incorrectly. She is saying that she did not give permission to have these magazines posted. It is illegal. She still sells her patterns and owns the copyrights to them. I am sure many of the other authors will feel the same way. Alot of them are still in the business. They go to alot of work creating these patterns and it is things like this that make them want to stop. If they all stop creating what would knitters have to work with? Nothing,,,, plain and simple. For many of the writers this is there income and by downloading them freely you are taking money out of there pockets.


----------



## nurzeV

Thanks. I did understand her post. I was wondering if she had any designs available for us plus-sized. I would jump at the purchase!!!
In these older magazines I do not and cannot use the actual patterns, nor do they appeal to me. Most of the designs would be less than flattering to my size. 

I love the information about the machines, how tos, and features. It is this information I have not found elsewhere. Many times I will come across a post referencing a magazine article and then cannot find the article to read the information. I would gladly pay for the articles if I could find them.

I completely understand copyright issues. I have published in both beading magazines and professional medical journals. My craft articles once they are 'out' I feel they have become public, personal view. (The next person will publish with a 10% change and call it their own!). My professional publications are watched by hawks! Plagiarism and copyright is closely guarded by the publisher.


----------



## LindaI

I've just read through the entire thread, and I'm absolutely horrified by the lack of respect shown for copyright. Those who have pointed out the fact that scanning and uploading these magazines is illegal, and is copyright infringement, have been largely ignored. Have you no respect for all the hard work that the designers have put in? The fact that these magazines are from the 80s/90s and are no longer in print has NOTHING WHATSOEVER to do with anything. I personally know one of the regular contributors to one of the magazines, and I will be informing her about what has been going on.


----------



## maggieandrews

Linda is right.

All of the patterns in all of the magazines are by individual designers, including me. We all hold our own copyright for our designs.

Many of us are still working to keep MKing alive.
As all of my designs / patterns were classic clothes they are bought by knitters today. 
Please be sure that none of my designsare in the mags you have uploaded. I insure against copyright thefts


----------



## r3dcat

As I have stated here before, this project is for the conservation of valuable machine knitting technical knowledge in an effort to help pass it on to new younger knitters for the betterment and growth of the craft as a whole.

I personally feel it does not make sense and is very short sighted for copyright holders of this 20-30+ year old magazine content to enforce copyright but it is their prerogative and right.

I should emphasize there is no "lack of respect" here to copyright or the rights holders and if any members here know of active rights holders please feel free to let them know to advise me if they want their content removed. I have clearly stated before that ANY COPYRIGHT HOLDER CAN CONTACT ME AT ANY TIME TO REQUEST THEIR CONTENT BE REMOVED.

Maggie Andrews please confirm for me what issues contain your designs and I will be happy to remove your designs from them immediately.


----------



## LindaI

r3dcat said:


> As I have stated here before, this project is for the conservation of valuable machine knitting technical knowledge in an effort to help pass it on to new younger knitters for the betterment and growth of the craft as a whole.
> 
> I personally feel it does not make sense and is very short sighted for copyright holders of this 20-30+ year old magazine content to enforce copyright but it is their prerogative and right.


Not only is it their prerogative and right, it's the law. Do you feel that the law doesn't apply to you? Saying that it's "for the betterment and growth of the craft as a whole" is a lame excuse. Sorry, that's just how it is. Have you any idea what the penalties are for copyright infringement? I think you'd be shocked if you knew.



r3dcat said:


> Maggie Andrews please confirm for me what issues contain your designs and I will be happy to remove your designs from them immediately.


Are you saying that you would remove individual pages? By the time all the copyright holders have contacted you - and they will, now that many of them have been made aware of what you're doing - you'll probably only be left with the front and back covers.

The person I know who has many articles in these magazines, isn't online. She is however furious that you took it upon yourself to give away all this content when it's not yours to give. How is she supposed to contact you?


----------



## LindaI

r3dcat said:


> Maggie Andrews please confirm for me what issues contain your designs and I will be happy to remove your designs from them immediately.


I can't speak for Maggie, obviously, but she had her designs in both Machine Knitting Monthly and Machine Knitting News. Are you seriously expecting her to go through every single issue when they shouldn't even be there in the first place?


----------



## r3dcat

I will repeat myself again ... as I have stated before ... I am happy to remove any and all "offending" content as soon as I am advised by the legitimate rights holder.

ANY COPYRIGHT HOLDER CAN CONTACT ME AT ANY TIME TO REQUEST THEIR CONTENT BE REMOVED


----------



## LindaI

r3dcat said:


> I will repeat myself again ... as I have stated before ... I am happy to remove any and all "offending" content as soon as I am advised by the legitimate rights holder.
> 
> ANY COPYRIGHT HOLDER CAN CONTACT ME AT ANY TIME TO REQUEST THEIR CONTENT BE REMOVED


I know what you're saying, but would you answer my questions please?

1) Do you think the law doesn't apply to you
2) Do you know what the penalties are for copyright infringement?
3) How is a copyright holder supposed to contact you if they aren't online?
4) Are you just going to remove individual pages?
5) Are you expecting Maggie (and others, presumably) to have to plough through every single issue when they shouldn't even be there in the first place?

And by the way, ALL the content is offending, not just the odd pattern or article


----------



## funkymoo09

What a load of sanctimonious crap.

So someone is attempting to promote machine knitting in the 21st century.

I am shocked that in a day and age where the industrial era is OVER that ANYONE whom had made a career out of these items would be offended by being promoted.

It is 2015. It is the age of technology.

There is a saying that comes to mind - Put up or Shut Up - provide r3dcat with pages/items that are copyrighted or owned by another individual.


----------



## funkymoo09

Linda, you have ABSOLUTELY no right to ask these questions.

What country are based in?


----------



## BonnieRae

The problem is that some authors are still making a living off of these patterns/techniques, such as Maggie. So this isn't promoting them for her it is taking income out of her pocket. Perhaps if you were a designer you'd understand better.


----------



## LindaI

funkymoo09 said:


> What a load of sanctimonious crap.


Having respect for copyright doesn't make me, or anyone else, sanctimonious.



funkymoo09 said:


> There is a saying that comes to mind - Put up or Shut Up - provide r3dcat with pages/items that are copyrighted or owned by another individual.


If you read my previous post, you'll see that I already have. All the content in every issue is copyrighted. All the content in every issue is owned by another individual.


----------



## LindaI

funkymoo09 said:


> Linda, you have ABSOLUTELY no right to ask these questions.


I have every right. They aren't personal questions, neither would any of the answers be incriminating. I was just curious, that's all.



funkymoo09 said:


> What country are based in?


Why? What's that got to do with anything? What country are you based in?


----------



## r3dcat

So your telling me there are people out there still "making a living" from 20-30+ year old designs/patterns? I just have to wonder who in there right mind would be buying these in the first place!

I have clearly stated that I am happy to immediately remove content at a rights holders request. Someone here made the assertion that all rights holders are likely to ask for their content to be removed. I beg to differ. So far I have had only ONE (1) rights holder offer an objection to their content being made available.

Logic would suggest it is pointless to bother enforcing copyright on such old magazine content that has little to no commercial value now.

For the few authors that may well still be out there trying to flog 30+ year old designs to make a buck from unsuspecting machine knitters I have offered removal of their content on request. I would have thought that would satisfy them. Of course I have also probably put the noses out of joint of the eBay and second hand re sellers of these old mags that sell them at ridiculously exorbitant prices.

For the other trolls here banging on about copyright, you are not a stake holder. If your not a copyright holder of this content then just accept some of us here have a different view regarding the practicality and application of copyright on this material and butt out.

I may well be capitulating to a couple of forum trolls but I have a family and a life and Christmas is coming up. I don't have any interest in debating this issue further or dealing with this negativity.

The whole point of this project was to help the machine knitting craft community get better access to information and help encourage new and younger knitters into and in developing the craft.

This was a well intentioned effort which I thought the community would embrace. And as a whole they have but obviously there are some individuals blinded by shortsightedness and self interest. To those I say good luck selling your 30+ year old designs and magazines to the dwindling 60+ year olds left in the craft. Seriously machine knitting clubs are closing down everywhere because their members are either dying out or too old to participate! What is wrong with you people!

I would like the admin of this forum to please delete this thread and my original thread relating to this content. Members please consider this thread closed.

I will be removing this content from my Pinterest account and my google drive. I leave it to others to take up the cause.

I would like to thank all those who have sent me messages of appreciation over time.

Have a great Xmas and NY all

Cheers


----------



## EllieJean

Wow, I wasn't going to say anything else, but that message was rude, patronising, arrogant, insulting, condescending, and downright nasty. It says more about you than it does about the people you have just insulted.

Has it not occurred to you that the other rights holders may be on the other side of the world, in a different time zone? I'd imagine they're all asleep, wouldn't you? Perhaps that's why none of them have contacted you so far? You don't of course know what may have been going on outside of this forum, so just because they haven't contacted you directly doesn't mean they don't care, or they don't want these magazines removed.

I'll leave you to think about it, and I do sincerely hope you have a wonderful Christmas with your family.


----------



## BonnieRae

If the magazines are so worthless why are you wasting your time downloading them?


----------



## funkymoo09

One would suggest that they are not being downloaded, but rather UPLOADED.

But I guess the point is mute now.

But when Machine Knitting is a lost art in the future, those that were not original designers or copyright holders would be best not to whinge about technology, the young people of a different time not understanding the effort and reward that machine knitting has held.

If you read back through the threads, R3dcat admitts to spending a significant amount of time and effort in sharing these items to others in an effort to developing and encouraging young machine knitters to the craft.

I find the lack of foresight of the 'old school' generation to be sheer ignorance.

I am so very glad that times have changed where once there was an expert of something, to a place where knowledge andf techniques are shared and embraced.

It is so very easy to hide behind the anominity of a computer screen and jump on a band wagon, but it takes one person to stand up and say no.

So well done, when machine knitting dies with you all you will be warm with the knowledge you were part of it's undoing.


----------



## EllieJean

We're all anonymous here aren't we funkymoo/r3dcat. You may say the ones calling you out on copyright to be 'old school' but actually you don't know who we are, or what we do to encourage young knitters. So don't assume too much, as you're likely to be wildly wrong. And you are wildly wrong, believe me.

I'm not old, I don't lack foresight and I'm certainly not ignorant, so it may be best if you quit insulting us just because we happen to disagree with you.


----------



## maggieandrews

I notice that all these illegal downloads are now removed from Pinterest.

Maggie


----------



## Karida

I can only say "Thankyou" for all the interest that this topic has brought up.
I have tried all Social Media methods and still no-one can "find" who designed this garment. I have even contact each person I could find with the same name as the MAgazine Editor !!! Larraine McCarthy. Editor of Modern Machine Knitting (owned by Modern Knitting Publication Ltd). All routes Dead End.
If Maggie Andrews can find her, or who made the garment, has the copyright/design - I WOULD BE SO GRATEFUL.

P.S: I have been seraching for 10 years.


----------



## mkahl

Thank you so much for your hard work in this project; we all appreciate it...


----------



## maggieandrews

What garment are you searching for ?

Do you have a picture ?

Who was the designer ?

What mag was it in ?

Many will try to help but do need a lead.

Maggie


----------



## maggieandrews

Modern machine knitting was / is still the property of Anne Smith.

She is the owner of one of the few knitting magazines left, Machine Knitting Monthly.

You could try a question on the web sit of MKM.

Maggie


----------



## funkymoo09

You are awesome


----------



## funkymoo09

It seems that not everyone is as happy about open source sharing. Which is fine.

And I am happy for others to disagree with me, but interesting that my opinions are taken as 'insults' when others opinions seems to be 'informed legalese'.

The reason for me asking about countries is because we are all from different areas of our vast globe.

Sadly everyone loses now, there will not be any further UPLOADS...not downloads...because R3dcat has removed them. 

So as you were, off we all go to be the masters of our own universes.


----------



## EllieJean

funkymoo09 said:


> It seems that not everyone is as happy about open source sharing. Which is fine.


Open source sharing? I've never heard copyright infringement called that before. Very inventive, but it doesn't make it any more legal.



funkymoo09 said:


> And I am happy for others to disagree with me, but interesting that my opinions are taken as 'insults' when others opinions seems to be 'informed legalese'.


This is an insult as it was obvious who you were referring to:
"I find the lack of foresight of the 'old school' generation to be sheer ignorance".
And this:
"What a load of sanctimonious crap."
Your other ID flung a lot more insults around of course. And before you say that this is your only ID, please credit us with a bit more intelligence. As you Australians would say, we didn't come down in the last shower.



funkymoo09 said:


> The reason for me asking about countries is because we are all from different areas of our vast globe.


Let's put it this way, you're in Australia, I'm not. That's all you need to know.



funkymoo09 said:


> Sadly everyone loses now, there will not be any further UPLOADS...not downloads...because R3dcat has removed them.


Errr... no he hasn't, they're all still on Google Drive.


----------



## jaysclark

My 10p worth

If there is a copyright on them, there is a copyright on them

It is not up to the copyright holder to contact you, you should contact the copyright holder before you upload them.

I too, would love to have access to some of these patterns but not illegally


----------



## funkymoo09

Lol...I love that you think we are the same person!

Why would anyone bother doing that?


----------



## funkymoo09

Also I tried to access the files and am not able to, so not sure why anyone else can access them. As far as I can see they have been removed.

And I am not Australian.


----------



## EllieJean

funkymoo09 said:


> Lol...I love that you think we are the same person!
> 
> Why would anyone bother doing that?


Plenty of reasons! Both IDs did exactly what I expected them to do, in the exact order. I've seen it happen enough times over the years to be able to recognise what was going on.


----------



## EllieJean

funkymoo09 said:


> Also I tried to access the files and am not able to, so not sure why anyone else can access them. As far as I can see they have been removed.


They were definitely there when I posted that last message. I imagine the files are all still there, but now access has to be requested


----------



## funkymoo09

I can unequivocally state that we are NOT the same person.

However believe what you will, I had been watching the goings on without signing on as I too am on pinterest, and I too am a designer.

Anyhoo, good luck ladies.


----------



## EllieJean

funkymoo09 said:


> I can unequivocally state that we are NOT the same person.
> 
> However believe what you will, I had been watching the goings on without signing on as I too am on pinterest, and I too am a designer.


LOL. Yes OK. If you say so


----------



## maggieandrews

If you are a designer, why do you need other professional's OLD patterns / designs.

Maggie


----------



## uniqlycustom

we all lose now.


----------



## uniqlycustom

So basically you are saying you have never shared a pattern with a friend or taught anyone a stitch you paid for, correct? When you listen to a CD or watch a DVD you never let anyone hear along with you, or watch the DVD you bought for yourself. I understand copyright also, and it does state for personal use. Not family friends and relatives.


----------



## texas44

Please continue your efforts. I would like to see more on the Passap techniques. I agree the patterns are outdated and many do not fit larger sized people. The tech ifo is what I seek. 
I know there have been many nay sayers and topic got a bit heated. I think the major points are taken care of. I support designers and do not share their professional patterns. 
Lets all back off during this Holiday Season, ok?

We are supposed to be having FUN.....


----------



## LindaI

uniqlycustom said:


> So basically you are saying you have never shared a pattern with a friend or taught anyone a stitch you paid for, correct? When you listen to a CD or watch a DVD you never let anyone hear along with you, or watch the DVD you bought for yourself. I understand copyright also, and it does state for personal use. Not family friends and relatives.


Sharing "a pattern" with a friend is completely different. There is only "one pattern" involved, and only one of you will be in possession of it at any one time.

Making copies (either print or digital) of that "one pattern" is where copyright infringement comes in. Whether it's one copy or hundreds, only "one pattern" will have been paid for, but it's now in the possession of maybe hundreds of people.

Does that explain copyright for you?


----------



## uniqlycustom

LindaI said:


> Sharing "a pattern" with a friend is completely different. There is only "one pattern" involved, and only one of you will be in possession of it at any one time.
> 
> Making copies (either print or digital) of that "one pattern" is where copyright infringement comes in. Whether it's one copy or hundreds, only "one pattern" will have been paid for, but it's now in the possession of maybe hundreds of people.
> 
> Does that explain copyright for you?


No Its the same. It is copyright infringement any way you look at it.


----------



## LindaI

uniqlycustom said:


> No Its the same. It is copyright infringement any way you look at it.


If you lend the pattern you bought to your friend, and she gives it back to you when she's finished with it, that is perfectly OK. It's not copyright infringement. One pattern has been paid for, and there is still only one pattern in existence.

If you make a copy of the pattern you bought, and give that copy to your friend, that IS copyright infringement. There are now two patterns in existence, but only one has been paid for.

In the first example, it may have been better if the friend had bought her own pattern, but lending it to your friend would have been perfectly fine.

Copyright literally means the "right to copy", and that's something only the rights holder has. Nobody else.


----------



## Azzara

LindaI said:


> If you lend the pattern you bought to your friend, and she gives it back to you when she's finished with it, that is perfectly OK. It's not copyright infringement. One pattern has been paid for, and there is still only one pattern in existence.
> 
> If you make a copy of the pattern you bought, and give that copy to your friend, that IS copyright infringement. There are now two patterns in existence, but only one has been paid for.
> 
> In the first example, it may have been better if the friend had bought her own pattern, but lending it to your friend would have been perfectly fine.
> 
> Copyright literally means the "right to copy", and that's something only the rights holder has. Nobody else.


Are you a lawyer?


----------



## LindaI

Azzara said:


> Are you a lawyer?


No I'm not, but it's easy enough to find out for yourself what the law is regarding copyright. Most countries' government websites will have official documents regarding copyright, or intellectual property.

Some of it is difficult to understand, but as far as copying or lending patterns is concerned, it's quite straightforward.


----------



## Azzara

Are you a designer?


----------



## LindaI

Azzara said:


> Are you a designer?


Yes I am, which is why I need to know at least the basics of copyright law.


----------



## Azzara

But...you are not a lawyer.


----------



## LindaI

Azzara said:


> But...you are not a lawyer.


No, but I can read government documents and understand what they mean when they relate to knitting patterns. This is an official document from the UK government, specifically relating to knitting and sewing patterns. It's very clear and easy to understand. Copyright law is much the same the world over - what's written here will also apply to Canada, the US, Australia, and most of the rest of the world.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa..._data/file/399646/Copyright_Notice_4-2015.pdf


----------



## funkymoo09

maggieandrews said:


> If you are a designer, why do you need other professional's OLD patterns / designs.
> 
> Maggie


Because I like to see the evolution of different styles and techniques. I have no need to download or copy your items, but to see the various applications of technique is interesting and helps me grow as an individual and as a designer.

This is all a mute topic now as nothing is available for sharing and the request to remove designs that may or may not be owned by others has been actioned.

If anyone happens to come across an OLD knitting machine mag that is 20-30 years old then awesome for them.

Or maybe you would like to share with us all Maggie how it is you share/sell/distribute your works these days so the other who have missed all of the drama can gain access to your, and the other people not onlines designs, in a 'permissible' way.


----------



## funkymoo09

EllieJean said:


> LOL. Yes OK. If you say so


I do say so actually.

I am a female, whose name is nothing near George but is a Scottish name given to me by my parents in the 1970s.

To be honest I was tired of watching George get slammed by 3 or 4 of you when all he was trying to do was share, he wasn't trying to make a profit or sell the items, it was purely taking time to share the information he had come across.
That would have taken HOURS/DAYS/WEEKS to collate, and could have benefited the Machine Knitting Community as a whole, but now we get to go back to figuring shit out on our own.


----------



## Azzara

funkymoo09 said:


> Because I like to see the evolution of different styles and techniques. I have no need to download or copy your items, but to see the various applications of technique is interesting and helps me grow as an individual and as a designer.
> 
> This is all a mute topic now as nothing is available for sharing and the request to remove designs that may or may not be owned by others has been actioned.
> 
> If anyone happens to come across an OLD knitting machine mag that is 20-30 years old then awesome for them.
> 
> Or maybe you would like to share with us all Maggie how it is you share/sell/distribute your works these days so the other who have missed all of the drama can gain access to your, and the other people not onlines designs, in a 'permissible' way.


Maggie's designs and collections are available for sale online on multiple retail sites.
http://www.countryknittingofmaine.com/MaggieAndrews.html


----------



## maggieandrews

My books and pattern leaflets are also available on the well known auction.

just search for my name.

They are also there on other retailers shops.

Maggie


----------



## uniqlycustom

Most copyright statement begin "For personal use only".

That's a pretty clear statement.


----------



## LindaI

"For personal use only" = "Not for commercial use"

Before anyone tells me that I'm not a lawyer, the above is MY interpretation which applies to MY patterns with a clear explanation. Even if you take it to mean that you can't lend your pattern to your friend, it's nothing whatsoever to do with copyright infringement. You haven't made a copy, have you.


----------



## uniqlycustom

It's ok, we can agree to disagree. It is just a matter of interpretation.



LindaI said:


> "For personal use only" = "Not for commercial use"
> 
> Before anyone tells me that I'm not a lawyer, the above is MY interpretation which applies to MY patterns with a clear explanation. Even if you take it to mean that you can't lend your pattern to your friend, it's nothing whatsoever to do with copyright infringement. You haven't made a copy, have you.


----------



## Azzara

LindaI said:


> "For personal use only" = "Not for commercial use"
> 
> Before anyone tells me that I'm not a lawyer, the above is MY interpretation which applies to MY patterns with a clear explanation. Even if you take it to mean that you can't lend your pattern to your friend, it's nothing whatsoever to do with copyright infringement. You haven't made a copy, have you.


No one told you that you weren't a lawyer, you were asked and you told us you weren't a lawyer.
You have been very clear about what YOUR clearly explained interpretation is and that it applies to YOUR patterns but we don't know who YOU are. (caps used as in the format of the above quote)
You made a brand new account to enter this discussion, incognito, so we wouldn't know who you are.


----------



## LindaI

Azzara said:


> No one told you that you weren't a lawyer, you were asked and you told us you weren't a lawyer.


You did, actually, ten posts up :lol:

You'll have to trust me on this, but I have an older account here where I make no secret at all of who I am, and what I do where. Copyright threads have a habit of turning nasty, and I don't want my business put at risk.


----------



## Azzara

Azzara said:


> Are you a lawyer?





LindaI said:


> *No I'm not,* but it's easy enough to find out for yourself what the law is regarding copyright. Most countries' government websites will have official documents regarding copyright, or intellectual property.
> Some of it is difficult to understand, but as far as copying or lending patterns is concerned, it's quite straightforward.





Azzara said:


> But...you are not a lawyer.


Sorry Linda, I didn't mean to tell you anything, I was trying to confirm the answer you had given me.
Totally my fault that you misunderstood, I should have added a question mark.


----------



## pwjackson

Hi, 

This is a very worthwhile project. Are you interested in issues of "Machine Knitters Source" ? I have a stack of them.


----------



## askia

If you read through the thread you will see that the project was cancelled because it breached copyright laws.


----------



## pink knitter

file not found!


----------



## Luckyprincessuk

What a shame


----------



## Knitielizzie

They were removed as they breached copyright.


----------



## pcgirl

Oh.my.god. It was like watching a train wreck in slow motion! Even though the poor sod might not see this - thank you for the downloads.


----------



## nonak

That's a great thing to do. When I purchased my knitting machine I got a number of magazines. I'll be going thru things in the next few weeks. If I find any you don't seem to have - I'll pm you.


----------



## Cookiecat

Lovely idea and thanks for all the hard work!! But this project ended with a crash as the first one did. Does anyone have scanned copies of EARLIER (pre 1980s) machine knitting magazines?? Perhaps this would not excite as much controversy as the newer ones. ONe of the most frustrating things is, copyright owners that have passed and nobody can access them or their heirs to get PERMISSION to buy or use their designs. So they are lost for use!!


----------



## jaysclark

Cookiecat said:


> Lovely idea and thanks for all the hard work!! But this project ended with a crash as the first one did. Does anyone have scanned copies of EARLIER (pre 1980s) machine knitting magazines?? Perhaps this would not excite as much controversy as the newer ones. ONe of the most frustrating things is, copyright owners that have passed and nobody can access them or their heirs to get PERMISSION to buy or use their designs. So they are lost for use!!


Copyright lasts for 75 years, so unlikely there are any magazines that old

Theft is theft, however you want to dress it up!


----------



## maggieandrews

kimmi said:


> Download from here
> 
> Rare Machine Knit Today Magazine Collection (.PDF)
> 
> Rare Machine Knitting News Magazine Collection (.PDF)
> 
> Rare Modern Machine Knitting Magazine Collection (.PDF)
> 
> Rare Machine Knitting Monthly Magazine Collection (.PDF)
> 
> Rare Profitable Machine Knitting Magazine Collection (.PDF)
> 
> Enjoy


These have all been removed now.

Maggie


----------



## pcgirl

Um... No, they haven't.  not sure where you are looking, but they are still all there and have been since uploaded originally.


----------



## Lise Paauw

You cannot download these it says they have been removed.


----------

